# Need a little help



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

Howdy folks. I've loaded a few roots/custom ROMs on other phones (HTC Inc and Samsung Charge) (I still consider myself a beginner) and finally convinced my wife to let me play with her phone, but things didn't go quite as planned.

Here's my issue:

I rooted and installed as per the instructions given in the pinned post at the top of the parent board. Everything goes just fine until the second boot (where I am in CWM trying to install GApps). CWM says GApps installed just fine, but when the phone is rebooted, none of them are there. I went back into recovery and noticed that nothing will mount other than the SD card. Thought maybe mounting /system might fix the issue, but it will not mount. So.... Is this the SD card issue I've been reading about? Could I have done something wrong in the process? I ODINed her phone back to stock using the EH03 link provided in the pinned post, but am not ready to give up on her phone just yet.

Also, how in the world do you import contacts from Verizon? All the other ROMs I've used had the accounts and sync (Verizon's) built in. Am I missing something? Need to save on SD card maybe?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: I just remembered, CWM says there is a file missing when I try to mount /system. I don't have her phone with me, so I can't give the file name. It's a longish file name starting with an L (I think). Is the root not sticking? Maybe should try rooting through the ADB method?


----------



## grin0048 (Oct 3, 2011)

Which ROM are you trying to flash and which version of CWM are you using to flash it?


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am using the exact links in the How To Section 3 in the parent board, by droidstyle.


----------



## grin0048 (Oct 3, 2011)

cmason249 said:


> I am using the exact links in the How To Section 3 in the parent board, by droidstyle.


So after booting into ICS how are you getting back to CWM...power menu or shutdown and three finger? Almost sounds similar to the issue with using three finger on mtd, though I'm not sure if that has been an issue with ICS...I always just use the power menu.


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am not getting an option to use the power menu. I have to use the three finger method. I'm headed home right now, so I can hopefully get the "missing file" posted.


----------



## grin0048 (Oct 3, 2011)

cmason249 said:


> I am not getting an option to use the power menu. I have to use the three finger method. I'm headed home right now, so I can hopefully get the "missing file" posted.


In the power menu, hit reboot then you'll have two options: "reboot" and "recovery"


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

How did I miss that?! Thanks a lot for the help. My wife is happy and will now continue to let me play with her phone!


----------

